# JAVOedge Axis Ipad Cover Giveaway!



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

JAVOedge gave me two of these new covers to try out and giveaway on my blog this week. They also have them in more masculine colors... You have just till New Years Eve to sign up!


----------

